# POSTCARD Virus Warning



## tomob (Dec 18, 2003)

I know these are ALMOST Always Hoaxes But this one I want someone elses opinion on


This email version gets to the point without checking with a web site like the previous FBI alert. jc

Hi All,

I checked with Norton Anti-Virus, and they are gearing up for this virus!



I checked snopes.com, this morning ( 2/04/2008 ) and it is for real!!



Get this E-mail message sent around to your contacts ASAP.



PLEASE FORWARD THIS WARNING AMONG FRIENDS, FAMILY AND CONTACTS!



You should be alert during the next few days. Do not open any message with an attachment entitled "POSTCARD," regardless of who sent it to you. It is a virus which opens A POSTCARD IMAGE, which 'burns' the whole hard disc C of your computer. This virus will be received from someone who has your e-mail address in his/her contact list. This is the reason why you need to send this e-mail

to all your contacts. It is better to receive this message 25 times than to receive the virus and open it.



If you receive a mail called POSTCARD," even though sent to you by a friend, do not open it.! This includes all cards, too. Shut down your computer immediately.



This is the worst virus announced by CNN. It has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive virus ever. This virus was discovered by McAfee yesterday, and there is no repair yet for this kind of virus. This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of the Hard Disc, where the vital information is kept.



COPY THIS E-MAIL, AND SEND IT TO YOUR FRIENDS. REMEMBER: IF YOU SEND IT TO THEM, YOU WILL BENEFIT ALL OF US.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I searched on the Mcafee site for POSTCARD and came up with 2 entries, one from 2001 and one from 2005. Maybe the threat described in the email was real, some time ago.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I think that's a hoax

Worry more about this one which is no hoax:

http://www.snopes.com/computer/virus/storm.asp


----------

